# MS 261 or a MS 250



## lineman griff

Hey, I am in the market for a mid-range saw. I have been talking to the two stihl dealers close by and one suggested a 261 and the other dealer suggested a 250. The guy who suggested the 250 said the 261 was a waste of money and that the 250 would do anything that the 261 would do. What do you ghuys think?


----------



## hitechredneck

*depends on what you are doing*

The 261 is a great powered saw- if you are felling alot of big hardwoods over 16-18 inches then 261 is likely best.

I use a saw occasionally but when I do it is very heavy disaster storm use- mainly limbing and tree trunk removal of downed trees- Cuts pine great. Mine is the older 025. I kept up with slightly larger saws with my 025 18" bar (earlier MS250) during Katrina work- just sharpened chain during breaks and kept going strong.

Unless $ time is big issue go 261- If you have not sawed much go MS250. 

There is not much you cannot reasonably do with a MS250. great light weight + good power, it comes with a low kickback chain. 

The MS261 has some features you may like (if really needed). It will be a little more fatiquing as it weighs about 1.5# more + longer bar. Not that much for some folks.

Pick them both up compare the fit and decide - either way they are both sensible saws. 

*MS250- light great power to weight + lower cost
MS261- slightly heavier + more usable power band and bit more $ and capable of longer bar length....*


----------



## mowoodchopper

250 is a gutless, unhandy, clumsy, pos. 261 is a whole diff ball game, like comparing a electric remington saw to a 346xp
Buy the 261 or forget it.


----------



## deye223

lineman griff said:


> . The guy who suggested the 250 said the 261 was a waste of money and that the 250 would do anything that the 261 would do. What do you ghuys think?


 
i think that statement proves that sales man don't no sh1t from clay go the 261 you will not be disappointed


----------



## Trapper63

I'm guessing maybe the guy telling you the 261 is a waste of $ didn't have one in stock? 
With some of these guys, the best saw is what he happens to have on the shelf. 
spend the extra couple hundred and get the 261. It will last you a lifetime if you take care of it.


----------

